# Indicator lights on manual turnouts



## Don72 (Mar 7, 2015)

Not sure if this belongs here or not. On my Camas Prairie and North Fork Branch freelanced layout I want to control all the accessible turnouts with Caboose Industries manual controls. How do I wire in lights, to be placed on the control panel, to indicate which position the turnout is set for. For the remotely controlled turnouts I will use tortoise machines so lights will be no problem. Thanks for any input on my problem.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

caboose have a manual ground throw with an attached switch option, designed for power routing frogs, but can be used for other purposes, like indicator lights...sprung [220S] or rigid [119R]


----------



## Don72 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks wvgca just what I needed. Have looked at caboose website but missed that little detail. Great job on your layout. I too am modeling the 1890s but in Eastern Oregon. My layout will include logging and mining. I would like to pick your brain more on the subject as my layout progresses. Thanks again.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Layout block occupancy mast light indicator locations?*

I think I'm at the point where, I need to place locations of occupancy indicators on my
"layout drawing" for future reference. I plan to connect to terminal blocks for the light
wires with appropriate current limiting resistors.
What I would like is a link, that I could copy and place in my layout 3 ring binder instructions for future reference. :smilie_daumenpos:Thank you , for your input.
The way I understand it so far. Is to have indicator lights at the entrance to all tunnel openings and passing sidings. Is there anything more to add to that?

Regard's,tr1


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

tr1 said:


> I think I'm at the point where, I need to place locations of occupancy indicators on my
> "layout drawing" for future reference. I plan to connect to terminal blocks for the light
> wires with appropriate current limiting resistors.
> What I would like is a link, that I could copy and place in my layout 3 ring binder instructions for future reference. :smilie_daumenpos:Thank you , for your input.
> ...


If you are talking about 'block occupancy' detectors, here is
a group of circuits:

https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs...=yhs-mozilla-001&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001

You are getting into somewhat sophisticated gear to
do that.

Don


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*NMRA standardization of signal locations Rd.&Grn.*

Thank you DonR, for the link. My original question, refers to the placement of the Rd. &Grn. target lights on masts or dwarfs, locations next to the rails and maybe the distance away from the branch line. and the distance away from a tunnel opening. Is there any sort of standardization of distance? 
Thank you. Tr1


----------

